

Big performance wins by optimizing fonts - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/03/fantastic-front-end-performance-part-3-big-performance-wins-by-optimizing-fonts-a-node-js-holiday-season-part-8/

======
6a68
nyman stole my karma! ;-)

~~~
rnyman
Ha, sorry, I just went for it. :-)

